# Need Advice On High End Amps



## mettal4 (Jan 9, 2011)

I am looking to invest in a new amp and need advice on what I should go for.

Some bands I like:

Soundgarden, Alice in Chains, System of a Down, U2, Audioslave etc. 

I already have the cab I'm going to use (Mesa 1x12, Black Shadow speaker).

My budget is around $3000 CAD, used or new.

Thanks,
JP


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'd be looking at used JCM800's (50W) and a dirt pedal, but that's just me.

Edit: all the bands you listed use 412 cabs, and you'll notice the difference between your 112 (a good cab) and a 412 when you go try stuff out.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

You can probably get 99% of what you want wayyyyy under your budget, with a Dual Rectifier. What are they going, $800ish these days? I have one and love it, was my main amp - with a 1x12 in fact - with my hard rock band until recently....still own it, just switched to bass for that band so different gear. Went through A LOT of amps to get to that point, Fryette/Marshall/Traynor/JetCity/Orange and others too many to remember them all, the Rectifier was THE ONE for me.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Divided by 13 AMW-39

If you're okay with low watt, then get the /13 cj11


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

How loud do you play?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

"What amp should I buy" is like "what should I have for dinner". 

What are you using it for, basement or gigging? Channel switching? Hi gain, low gain, totally clean? You might get by with a $500 amp, or you might have to spend a lot more. Personally I'd be looking at the huge range of current Mesa mini-heads, if a pair of EL84's will work. But that's me. You might want to look at Marshall and all of it's clones (Friedman, Metro, etc) or Fender / clones (Victoria, etc) or Vox (Matchless, TopHat, etc). There's a lot of variety out there - you will probably have to narrow it down a wee bit.

If you just want to spend a lot of money on an amp, that's a different question. I'd say TrainWreck or Dumble. Go big or go home.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

There's a guy in Nova Scotia selling brand new Plexi clones.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

cboutilier said:


> There's a guy in Nova Scotia selling brand new Plexi clones.


Does he have a warranty? Is he a legitimate business so that there's at least the possibility of recourse if something goes sideways? I'd be ordering a Ceriatone before someone doing it for fun, unless I was paying a friend to build a pre-fab'd kit.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Budda said:


> Does he have a warranty? Is he a legitimate business so that there's at least the possibility of recourse if something goes sideways? I'd be ordering a Ceriatone before someone doing it for fun, unless I was paying a friend to build a pre-fab'd kit.


I'm not sure. I've never looked into it much, as I'm not a Marshall guy (...yet). The photos I've seen of his builds look very well done though.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

mettal4 said:


> I am looking to invest in a new amp and need advice on what I should go for.
> 
> Some bands I like:
> 
> ...


There's a used CAA - PT100 in the emporium which is the Pete Thorn signature of the OD100 which will cover every base really well including high gain. Killer OD and clean tones. I had the OD50 and it ranks as one of my all time favorite amps. The FX loop is very friendly and has its own dedicated master volume that allows you to play at lower volumes.

Great price and a lot of bang for the buck.

FS/FT: - Suhr CAA PT-100


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

cboutilier said:


> I'm not sure. I've never looked into it much, as I'm not a Marshall guy (...yet). The photos I've seen of his builds look very well done though.


I believe it is probably done at least reasonably well. But that doesnt offer the buyer any real protection once the sale is done. When its a known product the "what if" aspect is usually greatly reduced.

I stick by my vintage marshall + pedal.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Budda said:


> I believe it is probably done at least reasonably well. But that doesnt offer the buyer any real protection once the sale is done. When its a known product the "what if" aspect is usually greatly reduced.
> 
> I stick by my vintage marshall + pedal.


And I, my vintage Fender


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

cboutilier said:


> And I, my vintage Fender


Put it on a 212 and let 'em have it.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Budda said:


> Put it on a 212 and let 'em have it.


Usually it's a 115, but it will eventually be a proper 410.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Alex said:


> There's a used CAA - PT100 in the emporium which is the Pete Thorn signature of the OD100 which will cover every base really well including high gain. Killer OD and clean tones. I had the OD50 and it ranks as one of my all time favorite amps. The FX loop is very friendly and has its own dedicated master volume that allows you to play at lower volumes.
> 
> Great price and a lot of bang for the buck.
> 
> FS/FT: - Suhr CAA PT-100


If I were in the market looking at high end I'd be all over this too.


----------



## Moot (Feb 15, 2009)

Double post.
Please see below.


----------



## Moot (Feb 15, 2009)

I concur. The CAE PT-100 seems ideal for what the OP seems to want.
But Dual Rec would fit the bill, too. Can't go wrong with either.


----------



## mickelodeon (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm a huge fan of Landry amps. Here's a clip I posted on TGP of the Landry - raw tracks laid over an AiC tune.


----------



## 14786 (Feb 3, 2016)

Had a TON of high end amps (and still have one). IMHO you can grab a DSL or 800 and pedals, Dual Recto or 5153 used and get the job done very well for well under $3000.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

FS: - Mesa Mark V head: Priced to sell


----------



## purpleplexi (Nov 5, 2014)

Looks like you need something that can do very modern high gain tones and very good clean tones. If you can find one grab a Bogner XTC. It will cover all the stuff you like and has an excellent clean channel which most amps, like the Recto, do not have.


----------



## weaksauce (Mar 20, 2006)

I've tried the Mesa Mark V:35 and thought it was really versatile...having the multiple modes and eq options made it cover a wide range of gain and styles.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

purpleplexi said:


> Looks like you need something that can do very modern high gain tones and very good clean tones. If you can find one grab a Bogner XTC. It will cover all the stuff you like and has an excellent clean channel which most amps, like the Recto, do not have.


I played an EVH 5150 once, and couldn't believe how good the cleans actually were.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

The 2nd gen Recto's have a great clean channel, taken from the Roadster/RoadKing. And they're relatively cheap used, compared to most of the 'one trick pony' boooteeeks.


----------



## purpleplexi (Nov 5, 2014)

cboutilier said:


> I played an EVH 5150 once, and couldn't believe how good the cleans actually were.


The OP mentioned he liked U2 so I assume he'd want awesome cleans vs. "OK" cleans. I own a 5150 and the cleans are OK for sure but, to me, they are kinda "flat" sounding if you compare them to a Vox or something like that (which U2 uses). If the OP has 3 grand then I assume he wants an amp that can do all the sounds to an "awesome degree". haha


----------



## purpleplexi (Nov 5, 2014)

High/Deaf said:


> The 2nd gen Recto's have a great clean channel, taken from the Roadster/RoadKing. And they're relatively cheap used, compared to most of the 'one trick pony' boooteeeks.


I've owned maybe 4 Recto's over the years and again, I agree that the cleans are "OK" in my opinion. However, if I was gonna do something like U2 I'd want something a little more directed at awesome clean tones. 

In the end you are right though... It's all up to what any particular person thinks is a good clean tone. Also, as you said, budget is a consideration. 

"One trick pony Boutiques" is something I've never heard before. Most of the high end amps I'm aware of usually have great tones on all the channels. 

A few guys mentioned the Suhr PT-100 and I know that Steve Stevens uses a similar Suhr amp for his clean tones specifically and doesn't use the gain side - he uses a Friedman for that. I guess when you are loaded you can pick and choose. haha


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

purpleplexi said:


> The OP mentioned he liked U2 so I assume he'd want awesome cleans vs. "OK" cleans. I own a 5150 and the cleans are OK for sure but, to me, they are kinda "flat" sounding if you compare them to a Vox or something like that (which U2 uses). If the OP has 3 grand then I assume he wants an amp that can do all the sounds to an "awesome degree". haha


To be fair, I hadn't owned my Super Reverb before I played the 5150. My opinion of good cleans wasn't up to my current standard!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

If you want to hear ridiculous cleans from a 5150, check out arrowhead from boston. They end that argument pretty quick.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2016)

Rivera


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

laristotle said:


> Rivera


Vince Gill got amazing cleans with his Riveras


----------



## purpleplexi (Nov 5, 2014)

cboutilier said:


> Vince Gill got amazing cleans with his Riveras


I've owned that exact Vince Gill amp (the R100) and agree - the cleans are freaking amazing. The drive? Not so hot to my taste.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

purpleplexi said:


> I've owned that exact Vince Gill amp (the R100) and agree - the cleans are freaking amazing. The drive? Not so hot to my taste.


I believe he just hit the clean side of his with a little bit of drive from a Blues Driver or Sparkle Drive.


----------



## mickelodeon (Feb 25, 2013)

purpleplexi said:


> I've owned that exact Vince Gill amp (the R100) and agree - the cleans are freaking amazing. The drive? Not so hot to my taste.


100% agree. The clean channels on Riveras are PHENOMENALLY good for a channel switcher, but the drive side isn't so fantastic. They need to be up crazy loud and even then the mids aren't really like much of anything else familiar. They're an odd beast on the dirt side, and always a struggle live as they are very dependent on the room, IMO.


----------



## purpleplexi (Nov 5, 2014)

mickelodeon said:


> 100% agree. The clean channels on Riveras are PHENOMENALLY good for a channel switcher, but the drive side isn't so fantastic. They need to be up crazy loud and even then the mids aren't really like much of anything else familiar. They're an odd beast on the dirt side, and always a struggle live as they are very dependent on the room, IMO.


That is EXACTLY why I sold that amp and a few other Rivera's in that line (R55). It has this totally weird mid frequency that you can't dial out and it's a deal breaker. But the clean.... oh man.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Can always put an EQ pedal in the chain..


----------



## GuitarGuyLP (Nov 19, 2016)

I have been through a lot of amps in the past and it sounds like you want something pretty fat sounding with a good clean channel. I would look at Bogner, or a PRS Archon. I just found an Archon 25 combo in the states for $1100 Canadian. I am getting a friend to bring it back for me. I currently have an Archon 100 head, and it is the best thick distortion, and the best clean I have ever had in the same amp!!! I have a sale lined up on my Archon 100 so I am not spamming.


----------



## purpleplexi (Nov 5, 2014)

You certainly don't need 3 grand to get a killer amp. The only thing that kind of fucks me up with the OP is that he loves U2 - all the rest of the stuff he likes can be covered by any modern high gain amp. The Vox cleans of U2 are not found in many high gain amps. I'd put my neck out and suggest that the OP grab that Suhr PT100 in the classifieds. They are widely known as having the best clean tone of the high gain boutique amps. I think Friedman wins in the high gain dept. for plexi tones but if you prefer a more JCM 800 high gain tone then the Suhr knocks it out of the park.I wanna buy the fuckin' think myself. haha


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

I highly recommend you look into Revv Amps out of Winnipeg.
The Generator 7-40 will meet your requirements and exceed your expectations.
I've owned a lot of high end amps and Revv is the pinnacle of tone and features.
I was going to purchase a Friedman BE 100 which is another great amp but in all honesty I'm so happy I got the Revv.
I've owned mine for a year now and gigged it about 30 nights. I also own a 1969 Marshall JMP "Plexi" which I've gigged about 10 nights in the last year and I wont hesitate to say the Revv is my favorite amp.
The Plexi is killer and NOT a one trick pony. It is very versatile but is limited in comparison to the Revv.


----------



## mickelodeon (Feb 25, 2013)

Budda said:


> Can always put an EQ pedal in the chain..


Best tone I ever got out of the Rivera was with a graphic EQ in the loop, but that's another piece to carry, and it made it sound almost a little unnatural. It helped, but I didn't "like" it.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

One pedal is not a major inconvenience.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

I would get a Deluxe Reverb head and buy some pedals for all the sounds you need. Just listen to the Proguitarshop demos, that's all he uses and he gets most of the sounds your looking for out of it. You could also try the new Bassbreaker series from Fender, they are getting great reviews.


----------



## mickelodeon (Feb 25, 2013)

Budda said:


> One pedal is not a major inconvenience.


It is when I have to then run cables to and from the loop, and it's a rack-mount graphic eq, not a pedal, so then you have to carry and set up and power a rack as well.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Just use a pedal instead then.


----------

